
The Services Used By Y Combinator Startups [Infographic] - atularora
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/01/the-services-used-by-y-combina.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
mickeyben
It would have been interesting to know what they're using for email marketing,
analytics, customer support, project management, ...

